# Home temple



## andymanusa (Feb 22, 2017)

This is a home temple/altar loosely based on Hindu temple architecture India.

I used 3/4 inch and 1/2 inch birch plywood, ornamental moldings, table feet and finials for construction. Blumotion bottom mounted slides for the drawers.

Completed project followed by various stages of construction.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

very cool


----------



## andymanusa (Feb 22, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## ScottyDBQ (Jul 5, 2008)

Very impressive !!!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Really nice! Some years ago I ran into a number of people involved in nichiren shoshu, and many of them had small home temples where they chanted. I think this would be very well received. I think Buddhists, certain Japanese and some other Eastern worshipers would be delighted to have something like this.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice job.


----------



## andymanusa (Feb 22, 2017)

DesertRatTom said:


> Really nice! Some years ago I ran into a number of people involved in nichiren shoshu, and many of them had small home temples where they chanted. I think this would be very well received. I think Buddhists, certain Japanese and some other Eastern worshipers would be delighted to have something like this.


Thank you !


----------

